# Stainless Steel Wire



## Andre (16/10/14)

Just noticed Zivipd.de (where I bought some Kanthal and Ekowool from) now also sells SS wire in various gauges. Have I missed a whole new development in coiling material?


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

Andre said:


> Just noticed Zivipd.de (where I bought some Kanthal and Ekowool from) now also sells SS wire in various gauges. Have I missed a whole new development in coiling material?



1'st time for me - didn't know ss wire have enough resistance for normal coiling?


----------



## Paulie (16/10/14)

Guys i heard in a video i watched last night that apparently the greek doctor in New York is using a new temperature controlled device which is not the dna 40. Apparently it uses SS and titanium for builds.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Andre (16/10/14)

For the SS 27g they quote a resistance of *7.6 Ohm/m*. For Kanthal A1 at 27g they specify a resistance of *15,1 Ohm/m.*

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## capetocuba (16/10/14)

johan said:


> 1'st time for me - didn't know ss wire have enough resistance for normal coiling?


Read somewhere that it does have lower resistance, so more wire is need to achieve similar ohms.

Edit, here's one post I read a while back
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/gg/355028-32-stainless-steel-wire-instead-kanthal.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Read somewhere that it does have lower resistance, so more wire is need to achieve similar ohms.
> 
> Edit, here's one post I read a while back
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/gg/355028-32-stainless-steel-wire-instead-kanthal.html


Thanks, yes from the resistances quoted on Zivipf seems like 29g SS is comparable to 26g Kanthal A1. 
So, thinner wire with less resistance. Wonder if the heat up time of the SS 29g will be more or less the same as 26g Kanthal or will the diameter of the wire also play a role? Will have to give this a try.


----------



## capetocuba (16/10/14)

I suppose the issue then would be less surface area making contact with the wick. Might be OK, interested to know what your findings will be

Reactions: Like 1


----------

